# info on Morbark Chipper Model 17



## love2cut (Apr 11, 2002)

Need opinion on the Morbark Chipper Model 17. Seems like everyone was heading towards the slow feed drum chippers and now it looks like the manufactures are going back to disk for slow feed chippers. I new a guy with one and he liked it. I need to know how they hold up and how it compates to a large capacity disc chipper.

Thanx for your help


----------



## rbtree (Apr 11, 2002)

I've heard the model 17 is a great unit- all the bugs of early drums are worked out. Actually, there are lots of self feeding drums on the market, many are fairly new models. Examples: Vermeer 1000, 1400, Bandit 1890 Intimidator, Morbark, Woodsman. I was looking for a good inexpensive used chipper, and there were more discs than drums available, so I got a Bandit 250 XP, Perkins 115 horse, live hydraulics, winch. New ~$31K, i got a 97 for 17K w/1100 hours, back in Dec 00. 

One thing to check with a used chipper is bearing noise. They should be quiet, it wasn't, I had to replace them, total cost only ~$600.

If you don't have a diesel truck or a big block over 400 ci engine, i'd suggest going with a chipper no heavier than my 5800 lb unit. Morbarks, for instance are heavier, probably cause they are better built than Bandit. I've had no problems with mine, and foresee none of the metal fatigue problems I've heard about.


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 11, 2002)

I have used a model 17 before numerous times. I can say this about it... If you don't have a loader of some form, get a model 13. The model 17 will chip I believe a foot of hard wood, and 15 inches of soft wood, or something like that. The only way to really stall that thing out is to force feed it with a loader (I have seen this many times). The 17 is good if you are clearing roads, or doing lots of removals in a big area. If you are going to be working in small areas (small driveways / neighborhoods) you will want a model 13. Also, for towing... an F350 w/ the turbo diesel is the LEAST you are going to want for a truck. The F550 with the diesel has no problem, nor would anything bigger than that. Don't forget that this machine weighs in at almost 4 tons. The times I have used the machine, for the most part was in land clearing jobs and it was being towed around by a track machine or something similar. If you think I am trying to bash the machine here, I really am not because I love it. I am just tryin to let you know of the "requirements" for one of those things. If all you do is pruning, this is not the machine for you. Keep in mind brand new they cost around $44K


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 11, 2002)

rbtree- Have you seen the new 2090 yet? It is one sick mo-fo! The one I saw was equiped with a loader. BIG engine on that thing. BTW- 2090 is just the 20" version of the intimidator.


----------



## Shespen (Apr 11, 2002)

I have to agree with Roger on this one. I've used a few different Morbarks and they all suck for one reason or another. Espesially the model 10. The first thing to go is the auto feed. There circuit board can't handle the vibration. Replacement cost is over $1000. Their biggest downfall is they plug up the chute constantly. They can't handle dense wet folige like fir or willow. They seem to be very popular around here but 2 outfits that I know of have mounted blow fans with dryer hose going into the chutes and they still clog up. I've seen crews where one guy is standing behind the chipper useing a backpack blower aimed into the feed chute while another guy is feeding it. Ten minutes later someone is ramming a pole saw down the chute. Vermeers are OK but the best that I have used is the Bandit 250XP. I really like the low table and I have never plugged one up. The hydrolic infeed rollers are a great addition. You can lift the roller up to put in large butt ends and then you can lever it down for more pressure to force feed branches that are right angled. In short, if you can lift it in there it will eat it. 

Steve


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 11, 2002)

Steve,

You cannot compare a Morbark Model 10 to a Bandit 250XP. They're two completely different animals.
I've been running a Bandit 250 XP since 1994 and a Morbark Model 13 for about 8 months. The Bandit was the best chipper I ever had, UNTIL I got the Morbark. They're both about the same price with the same capacity, but the Morbark uses heavier guage steel and it produces better chips. With its larger upper feed wheel, the Morbark hardly ever needs the wheel lifted to feed large material. I'm sold on Morbarks and would never buy another Bandit. The customer service is another reason I chose Morbark over Bandit, even though the Morbark dealer is four times as far away as the Bandit dealer.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 11, 2002)

The new Bandit 250 and 254 have four feed rollers, which takes care of the need to have a lift. Four hydraulic motors tho, more failure possibilities...Morbark makes great chippers for sure, but heavier than Bandit for a given capacity. I'm plenty pleased with mine, esp the winch, live hydraulics, chute which cranks up and down as well as the end adjustment, ability to chip 15 inch stuff if cut down the middle.

Have only seen the 1890 intimidator, what a machine!! overkill for anything but clearing operations,I'd say!

Saw a new Vermeer 1000 up close, watched it work, looks pretty nice, lot of fiberglass tho. It too weighs the same as mine but isn't near the chipper.


----------



## Shespen (Apr 11, 2002)

treeman

I'm aware of the differences and I'll admit that I haven't had use of one of the newer models of the Morbarks. But their purpose is the same and that is to create chips. There initial costs, efficiencies, down time and repair all have to be considered and thrown into the equation to determine "best". I am also aware of your distaste for Bandits but from your other posts on this subject I attribute it to some bad experiences that you have had with the dealerships more than the actual unit itself.I have had the same experience with the Morbark dealers down in southern Oregon. To them it's always Operator error. But putting aside human characteristics that affect bias as a result of bad dealerships and comparing units on their own merit only I still would take a Bandit over Morbark. I don't like having to take off 3 sheilds to grease a zerk. I don't like changing the blades on a "no-bark" either, they are a royal pain in the butt to get at and the anvil is worse. It seems that all brands brag about being able to chip up the biggest baddest tree in the woods and yet 80% or more of the time we are chipping small branches and "salad". This is where I think Morbark falls down. You've only had yours for 8 months? Lets talk again in a year.

Steve

Then again, maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 11, 2002)

We've had a Morbark 7, 13 and 17 for a long time now, and the 17 is the longest running one. It's about 7 or 8, because I remember I was under 12 and couldn't use it when we first got it (I sneaked some branches in anyways).

Now we have the new Model 13, and I'm very impressed with the machine. I recall have some problems after we first got it, but no trouble now. Yes, blades are an issue. The chutes clog from time to time, but it can through chips to the back of a 16' truck and further.

When we are doing landclearing, we still pull out the 17 to crush the big pieces - yes, 15" for softer pieces. The autofeed has been shot on it for as long as I can remember! Everything has it's pluses and minuses, but definitely try the machines before you buy them and get the approval of the employees who will be using it day-in and day-out.

Nickrosis


----------



## Cicero (Apr 12, 2002)

Morbark did have some clogging issues untill they added the impeller on their drums. They will even admit that. We have sold several model 13 and have no issues with clogging. The Morbark is far heavier built than the bandits and I cant help but think that counts for something. I have seen a Bandit 250 rear ended by a minivan. Yep folded it like a can. Now I cant say for sure but I would hate to be driving the minivan that hit the back of a 13.

One question...what is so difficult about changing the blades. We can change blades in less than 5 mins with the right air tools no problem. Just a question.


----------



## Shespen (Apr 12, 2002)

There is no doubt that the Morbark is built like a brick. I've stuffed the back of a model 13 using the grapples on a self-loading log truck and was quite impressed. I wouldn't want to try that on the bandit. Then again how many people are going to use this method. Most companies don't have the need for this kind of abuse and those that do get a tub grinder. If you are clearing land then I would recommend a new Morbark. If you are doing residential I'd go with the Bandit. If you are buying used I'd go with the Bandit because I know a used Morbark doesn't have the modifications. Or at least make sure that they do. The low profile table of the Bandit will save your back alot of pain. 

Speaking of accidents, I've seen what happens when someone forgets to latch down the hitch on both models and smash the chipper into the back of the chip truck going over railroad tracks. A far more likely sanario? than getting rammed by a minivan. The bandit has two jackknife posts that protect it in the front. The spout clipped the muffler and broke the exaust manifold. About $300. The front of the Morbark has no protection. $12,000.

Pluses and minuses and modifications all the time. It's your call. Try them out and see which you like better. 

Steve


----------



## Nickrosis (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CICERO _
> *One question...what is so difficult about changing the blades. We can change blades in less than 5 mins with the right air tools no problem. Just a question. *



What was I thinking... I should have said that changing the blades by yourself is tricky, but it is easy to do with two people. There. I feel better.

Nickrosis


----------



## kf_tree (Jun 19, 2002)

the so called big chippers out there are designed to chip the occaisional piece of big wood, not day in day out. i had a 4 cyl diesel morbark 17. i think the 17 is now the 2400. now the 2500 is a beefy machine.we destroyed the 17 machine in 3 years. i had to invest in my own welder. 
i then bought a woodsman 2018 with a 170 hp diesel.i was cracking welds with in 6 hours of use. i broke the tounge right off it. cracked the drum a few times, cracked the hydalic tank, bent the floor, cracked drum bearings, hydralic problems, etc. the dealer was great but the company sucked. bob engler lied to my face at a trade show. they finaly took the machine back and gave me a 2019. which i had to pay another 5600.00 for. they reused my moter. the 2019 was a new model that me and the dealer speced out. they gave me the machine with the same serial as my 2018 and delivered 1 week before the 1 year warranty was up. so they basicly gave me a machine with no warranty. it held up alot better but i still had to do alot of changes to strengthen certain areas. i would never give them another cent. they pissed me off so bad i tryed to patent their machines out from under them.
if your looking for a big wood chipper you'll have to spend about 45.000 to run it day in day out. i'd look to a big bandit disk chipper if i had to do it again. the drums just seem to pound the wood where a disk shaves it. the key to a big machine is sharp blades. change them often. and get a tandem axle on it. if you wasnt to chip big wood day in day out. go with at least 200hp


----------



## Nickrosis (Jun 20, 2002)

Steve,

It sounds like a lot of the problems you were running into where because of abuse. Usually this is the groundman's fault! I know there are lemons out there, but there are plenty of people who push machines to and beyond their limits. I do this to cars. I also wonder what caused funny noises.

My take on Morbark would be twice as long as a TreeSpyder post so I'll spare you the details. If we didn't like them, we wouldn't own four of them. Wow, that sums it up. More specifically, there are plenty of pieces we chop into firewood size and haul back - often a couple rounds from each large tree.

At a number of jobs, we routinely bring the loader along and use it in this manner. It is towed by an International or hefty Dodge with a hummin' Cummins. The loader, often our little one, has the forks on it with 50 sheets of plywood and a bucket attachment atop those. Then, at the job, it rolls off and pulls to the edge of the pavement/driveway, and we pull sheet after sheet off, making a path for it.

We go right up to the tree, by now lying on the ground, and start picking up 1000-2000lb. pieces and toss them in whatever dump truck is there (or dumpster as I described once before). The plywoods allow us to avoid damaging turf and can be easily loaded back onto the pallet which the loader holds with forks as it backs up the pathway.

One quick fluffing of the grass with the blower, and you wouldn't know we had been there.

Aside from the missing tree.

Nickrosis


----------

